# First experience with a very rude passenger.



## OnTheRoadAgain (Apr 19, 2015)

New driver finishing my second week. I have about 100 rides under my belt now. I work in SF and the East Bay mainly. Most of my passengers are polite is and friendly and give me good ratings. Today I picked up a real winner towards the end of my day on Powell near the Fairmont. She was a young woman in her late 30's, well dressed. 

Now keep in mind I'm still learning my way around the city and I don't know where all of the streets and hotels are when asked. She got in my car and just said Hotel Majestic on Sutter and Gough like she was talking to a seasoned cabbie. I told her I didn't know where that was and politely asked for an address. She said, "You don't know where Sutter and Gough is?" I told her I didn't, so she impatiently said take a right on California and go right on Sutter. 

So on my merry way I go driving down California. I accidently passed Sutter so I apologized and told her I'd take the next right on Geary. She then made a snarky comment about it being surge pricing and it was going to cost her more money. I said are you implying I missed the turn to make an extra buck on surge pricing? I was getting pissed now so I told her if she had put the address in the app in the beginning I could be using navigation and we wouldn't be having this conversation. So she barked at me "You put it in" and I said "I can't type while I'm driving." She then yells at me it's on "Sutter and Gough" , "Sutter and Gough", "Sutter and Gough" three times. 

So we didn't talk after that until I dropped her off. During the ride I had thought about pulling over and telling her to get out and get another driver but I sucked it up and finished the ride. I see now how some drivers go ballistic on their passengers. I sent a note to Uber complaining about her but they just sent back a form letter saying they are sorry about my bad experience and support their drivers blah, blah, blah. I doubt anything will be done about it. Anyone else have a bad experience like this?


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Alot worse than yours.... Time will tell everything lol... Im the first to retaliate coz i dun give rats ass anymore lol.
Either u toughen up or u take it up the ass. Simple n bitter sweet. Ill leave my ass for shitting!!


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

I was barked at recently at 3 am in the dark with drizzle limiting my visibility. I went to a very small community next to Boston but one I may not enter for two or three months. They were weekend visitors from Canada, and didn't know the area, and noted their daytime driver from the nearby airport didn't know the street. I was chatting very nicely with the two visitors for over 15 minutes. But when I finally accessed a major street, I admitted I didn't know exactly where along the 3/4 mile road their intersecting street could be, or even which side of the street. In daylight, I could usually spot it by looking even if not aware of the name. So I looked it up in an old-fashioned street guide no longer in publication, did a u-turn and began looking for the 448 block of the main road which intersects with the small street. My GPS was not available.

In an effort to get them there quickest, I kindly noted that, perhaps they have better eyes and could help locate a house number as I slowly drove in the night with light drizzle impairing my ability.

That's YOUR job!" he barked. Wow. I would have said to a driver: "No problem, let's find this together." Hmmm...

Then upon leaving, he told me to "have a GREAT existence!" Wow. Well, I did act
kind of weird before and just after he barked, but wow. I was weird because I get angry when I can't find someplace despite all my years of taxi driving.

You could infer that he looks down at cabbies but his dad drove a cab for 35 years in Yukon, Canada after arriving from Greece. He just thought me weird, stupid and undeserving of a meaningful existence. Out of embarrassment and frustration, I asked if I simply shouldn't get paid because I screwed up. Well, it was a $25 ride and he tipped over $5, barking "and this is for you!"

....

BTW, that's why some passengers complain to me, an UberTaxi driver, about not taking X: those newbies don't know the city and must rely on GPS. Not cool, I guess. Some riders don't care or are too drunk to notice if a driver needs GPS. 

Of course, I need help from customers or GPS more than you'd think with all my decades of driving. There is too much knowledge to acquire in this job; it's not attainable easily because one may be new, only drives weekends, at night, or most common is most riders go to places you already know. The places you already know don't allow you to gain more knowledge of your weak sections of town because few riders go there.

But hotels and most major restaurants and clubs are venues you're expected to know automatically. Some fares are understanding; others obviously not.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Before you start driving, just type "hotel maj..." into the uber app like you're checking in on Facebook. It should find it, then hit navigate...makes it easy-breezy.

I rarely use navigation in my city, but its very easy to get around. I'm sure it's tougher in large markets.


----------



## barzion (Mar 19, 2015)

Yea, like revitulize said, what I usually do is search the name of the place on the app itself. And if I can't find it there, I just use Google maps to find it (google knows everything lol). And for the disrespectful passanger, who the f**k cares. Just give them a 3 stars or below and you never have to see them again.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

My first pax today kept complaining about the trip was only 8 miles, when it was actually 14. I think there are some pax no matter what the cost will find a reason to gripe. I get tempted to say something like , hitchhike or take the bus or hop a freight train.


----------



## OtotheG (Feb 12, 2015)

barzion said:


> Yea, like revitulize said, what I usually do is search the name of the place on the app itself. And if I can't find it there, I just use Google maps to find it (google knows everything lol). And for the disrespectful passanger, who the f**k cares. Just give them a 3 stars or below and you never have to see them again.


That only works on Lyft and not uber


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm in Houston. I opened up waze just now and typed in Hotel Majestic. The one on Sutter street was the first result. Took 2 seconds. She was a meanie, but learn how to use waze. Now sometimes roads are randomly closed and even waze isn't up to date on that. That's when I go home, because they still expect you to know how to navigate.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

OnTheRoadAgain said:


> New driver finishing my second week. I have about 100 rides under my belt now. I work in SF and the East Bay mainly. Most of my passengers are polite is and friendly and give me good ratings. Today I picked up a real winner towards the end of my day on Powell near the Fairmont. She was a young woman in her late 30's, well dressed.
> 
> Now keep in mind I'm still learning my way around the city and I don't know where all of the streets and hotels are when asked. She got in my car and just said Hotel Majestic on Sutter and Gough like she was talking to a seasoned cabbie. I told her I didn't know where that was and politely asked for an address. She said, "You don't know where Sutter and Gough is?" I told her I didn't, so she impatiently said take a right on California and go right on Sutter.
> 
> ...


California runs parallel to Sutter, so I'm not sure how she told you to take California, then make right turn on Sutter. For the same reason you can't miss Sutter by driving on California. LOL.
Gough runs one way south. You don't need Geary being on California and driving to Sutter. Both Sutter and California run north of Geary. Learn the City, because you'll meet a lots of unhappy pax, if you don't. Lots of one way streets, especially downtown. With a crazy traffic, one wrong turn and they all will suspect you of taking funny rout, because they use the same rout daily. If they perceive you taking incorrect rout they'll email Uber and Uber will arbitrarily take your pay out of your paycheck routinely. You won't even know that, because it comes on Thursday of the following week and you can't even see it on your pay statement unless you click on every trip, but it may be already too late because 5-10 days have already passed.
Before you've learned the City like the back of your palm, download Waze to your Android phone, it's the best. Uber nav is Apple and it is the worst. Punch the address in before you move with the pax and also confirm if they have their preferred route, because it may be different. That'll save you a lot of grief.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

OnTheRoadAgain said:


> New driver finishing my second week. I have about 100 rides under my belt now. I work in SF and the East Bay mainly. Most of my passengers are polite is and friendly and give me good ratings. Today I picked up a real winner towards the end of my day on Powell near the Fairmont. She was a young woman in her late 30's, well dressed.
> 
> Now keep in mind I'm still learning my way around the city and I don't know where all of the streets and hotels are when asked. She got in my car and just said Hotel Majestic on Sutter and Gough like she was talking to a seasoned cabbie. I told her I didn't know where that was and politely asked for an address. She said, "You don't know where Sutter and Gough is?" I told her I didn't, so she impatiently said take a right on California and go right on Sutter.
> 
> ...


Sure, we all do. In your case, I would have advised the rider that I would be putting in for a fare adjustment at the end of the trip and that might have helped, hard to say.

No, nothing will become of your email to Uber, that has been my experience.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Uber cares about the riders ONLY.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

OnTheRoadAgain said:


> New driver finishing my second week. I have about 100 rides under my belt now. I work in SF and the East Bay mainly. Most of my passengers are polite is and friendly and give me good ratings. Today I picked up a real winner towards the end of my day on Powell near the Fairmont. She was a young woman in her late 30's, well dressed.
> 
> Now keep in mind I'm still learning my way around the city and I don't know where all of the streets and hotels are when asked. She got in my car and just said Hotel Majestic on Sutter and Gough like she was talking to a seasoned cabbie. I told her I didn't know where that was and politely asked for an address. She said, "You don't know where Sutter and Gough is?" I told her I didn't, so she impatiently said take a right on California and go right on Sutter.
> 
> ...


 look on the bright side.
I bet you'll remember next time where hotel majestic is when your next customer ask. "Sutter & Gough"!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

OnTheRoadAgain said:


> New driver finishing my second week. I have about 100 rides under my belt now. I work in SF and the East Bay mainly. Most of my passengers are polite is and friendly and give me good ratings. Today I picked up a real winner towards the end of my day on Powell near the Fairmont. She was a young woman in her late 30's, well dressed.
> 
> Now keep in mind I'm still learning my way around the city and I don't know where all of the streets and hotels are when asked. She got in my car and just said Hotel Majestic on Sutter and Gough like she was talking to a seasoned cabbie. I told her I didn't know where that was and politely asked for an address. She said, "You don't know where Sutter and Gough is?" I told her I didn't, so she impatiently said take a right on California and go right on Sutter.
> 
> ...


That ride should have finished early. With cancel and do not charge the driver. And in the middle of a very inconvenient pick up location. You earned your 1 star for not finishing the trip on your terms to teach her who the boss is.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

OnTheRoadAgain said:


> New driver finishing my second week. I have about 100 rides under my belt now. I work in SF and the East Bay mainly. Most of my passengers are polite is and friendly and give me good ratings. Today I picked up a real winner towards the end of my day on Powell near the Fairmont. She was a young woman in her late 30's, well dressed.
> 
> Now keep in mind I'm still learning my way around the city and I don't know where all of the streets and hotels are when asked. She got in my car and just said Hotel Majestic on Sutter and Gough like she was talking to a seasoned cabbie. I told her I didn't know where that was and politely asked for an address. She said, "You don't know where Sutter and Gough is?" I told her I didn't, so she impatiently said take a right on California and go right on Sutter.
> 
> ...


Easily could have saved yourself the trouble and simply typed in the hotel name in your GPS.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

zMann said:


> Uber cares about the riders ONLY.


Yep! That is true


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> Yep! That is true


Not true. they like ****ing my as a rider Too !!!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

OnTheRoadAgain said:


> New driver finishing my second week. I have about 100 rides under my belt now. I work in SF and the East Bay mainly. Most of my passengers are polite is and friendly and give me good ratings. Today I picked up a real winner towards the end of my day on Powell near the Fairmont. She was a young woman in her late 30's, well dressed.
> 
> Now keep in mind I'm still learning my way around the city and I don't know where all of the streets and hotels are when asked. She got in my car and just said Hotel Majestic on Sutter and Gough like she was talking to a seasoned cabbie. I told her I didn't know where that was and politely asked for an address. She said, "You don't know where Sutter and Gough is?" I told her I didn't, so she impatiently said take a right on California and go right on Sutter.
> 
> ...


LOL. What, you thought you'd be driving Mary Poppins around ride after ride?! Hilarious!

I had a guy on Friday night who said he might "throw up in your asshole" when I asked if he felt like vomiting. I immediately pulled over to the curb and told him to get out, obviously. This one was quite good because the ******'s girlfriend was with him and she didn't seem to appreciate the humiliation of getting thrown out of an Uber. "Are you _serious?_ ,she said to the ****** when she got out. She would have given him way more shit than I could have for being an asshat.

Anyway, back online and next customer; no big deal. Part of the job.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> What exactly do you want Uber to do? Send a stern letter: "Dear Ms. Passenger, you hurt our precious driver's feelings. We cannot tolerate you making our drivers cry."?
> 
> Who do you have send letters on your behalf when some ***** cuts in line ahead of you at the market and is all mean to you?
> 
> ...


Thanks for telling the OP something they already know. They were just venting.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Hell dun come on forums to vent sheesh... Come to be constructive pls lol... Talking shit is constructive lol


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> That ride should have finished early. With cancel and do not charge the driver. And in the middle of a very inconvenient pick up location. You earned your 1 star for not finishing the trip on your terms to teach her who the boss is.


I thought we could not cancel a ride once its started? Or are you saying have the PAX cancel it?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> I thought we could not cancel a ride once its started? Or are you saying have the PAX cancel it?


Finish trip, report a problem to uber, ask them to remove it completely. They may do it.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

OnTheRoadAgain said:


> New driver finishing my second week. I have about 100 rides under my belt now. I work in SF and the East Bay mainly. Most of my passengers are polite is and friendly and give me good ratings. Today I picked up a real winner towards the end of my day on Powell near the Fairmont. She was a young woman in her late 30's, well dressed.
> 
> Now keep in mind I'm still learning my way around the city and I don't know where all of the streets and hotels are when asked. She got in my car and just said Hotel Majestic on Sutter and Gough like she was talking to a seasoned cabbie. I told her I didn't know where that was and politely asked for an address. She said, "You don't know where Sutter and Gough is?" I told her I didn't, so she impatiently said take a right on California and go right on Sutter.
> 
> ...


On one hand, if they are giving directions and they screw up, I wont apollagise to them.

I would never say "well if you would have done...". It escalates the situation. People hate criticism, in fact they are even more sure they are in the right when you do. There is a limit though. An angry screaming pax can be bad enough to kick out.

You should have the capability to look up any business name they tell you. Use the app or google it or some gps can do it. Many places have several locations, so dont assume it is nearest one.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

I usually tell a pax to request another driver if they call and asked where I am. But yesterday I went against my better judgement and picked up this ***** who called me a minute after she requested. She complained about my speed even though I was doing the speed limit. About hitting a dip in the intersection and this and that. She must have given me a 1 rating and I'm still kicking myself for accepting this *****. Its so important to gauge a shit ass pax prior to starting the ride.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> What exactly do you want Uber to do? Send a stern letter: "Dear Ms. Passenger, you hurt our precious driver's feelings. We cannot tolerate you making our drivers cry."?
> 
> Who do you have send letters on your behalf when some ***** cuts in line ahead of you at the market and is all mean to you?
> 
> ...


 Spare us the lectures numpty dumpty.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Maybe some of you are just venting.. but many people we pick up are having a bad day. 

Maybe as a driver You can't make it better, but you can keep their day from being worse... Better than yelling back at them.


----------



## BrianD199 (Nov 4, 2014)

uber app and waze , google take cross streets as inputs usually, like "gough st & sutter st" etc


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

doyousensehumor said:


> Maybe some of you are just venting.. but many people we pick up are having a bad day.
> 
> Maybe as a driver You can't make it better, but you can keep their day from being worse... Better than yelling back at them.[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

So when you have a bad day:
Do you take it out on others??
Do you ***** n whine??
Do you act that you above everyone else??
Do you treat people with disrespect & with a bad attitude??


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

OnTheRoadAgain said:


> New driver finishing my second week. I have about 100 rides under my belt now. I work in SF and the East Bay mainly. Most of my passengers are polite is and friendly and give me good ratings. Today I picked up a real winner towards the end of my day on Powell near the Fairmont. She was a young woman in her late 30's, well dressed.
> 
> Now keep in mind I'm still learning my way around the city and I don't know where all of the streets and hotels are when asked. She got in my car and just said Hotel Majestic on Sutter and Gough like she was talking to a seasoned cabbie. I told her I didn't know where that was and politely asked for an address. She said, "You don't know where Sutter and Gough is?" I told her I didn't, so she impatiently said take a right on California and go right on Sutter.
> 
> ...


She did not enjoy your weakness. You've got to handle this better, nip it in the bud. Sometimes customers want to be indulged and sometimes they want to be handled. My advice to all new drivers is to engage LESS with your passengers. Drivers actually have the power to pretend at any moment that you didn't hear and are focused on the road. If you catch the faintest whiff of negativity, tune out and let them talk to themselves.

But since this is such a stupid ****ing gig, and our passengers are so ungodly ****ing dumb, I'd say you can start removing people for verbally abusing you in your car. Shouting the intersection at you three times certainly constitutes that. Everyone here is an abominable coward and will say you'd be overreacting, but I'd say passengers have lost the right to be treated as individuals. We know who the bad apples are at the first hint. Discount taxi means discount service, and that absolutely does not include tolerance for bad behavior or becoming a target for frustration. One warning to shut their god damned mouths, and then the ride is over

Don't rub their noses in it. Just pull over, **** around with your phone (but DO NOT end trip) and say the ride is over until they leave. Feel free to yell at them for slamming your door. Nothing bought them that privilege. This is a nightmare story from the passenger's perspective, and we'll have a troupe of tamed angels as customers if it gets around that we are quite sensitive souls.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

OnTheRoadAgain said:


> New driver finishing my second week. I have about 100 rides under my belt now. I work in SF and the East Bay mainly. Most of my passengers are polite is and friendly and give me good ratings. Today I picked up a real winner towards the end of my day on Powell near the Fairmont. She was a young woman in her late 30's, well dressed.
> 
> Now keep in mind I'm still learning my way around the city and I don't know where all of the streets and hotels are when asked. She got in my car and just said Hotel Majestic on Sutter and Gough like she was talking to a seasoned cabbie. I told her I didn't know where that was and politely asked for an address. She said, "You don't know where Sutter and Gough is?" I told her I didn't, so she impatiently said take a right on California and go right on Sutter.
> 
> ...


Your mistake was not putting the address or name of the hotel in your GPS "if you did not know how to get there, you should have taken 30 seconds and put it into Google maps, the hotel name is all you need", when you want to play Taxi driver you need to know where you are going before actually putting the car into drive "these are paying customers, not your friends, and you are running a business" . The pax should have every right to be upset.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Your mistake was not putting the address or name of the hotel in your GPS "if you did not know how to get there, you should have taken 30 seconds and put it into Google maps, the hotel name is all you need", when you want to play Taxi driver you need to know where you are going before actually putting the car into drive "these are paying customers, not your friends, and you are running a business" . The pax should have every right to be upset.


yeah, so what if she had a right to become upset?
the pax has NO RIGHT to verbally abuse a driver. Those were frustrations and bad feelings imported from other areas of her life and dumped onto a weak and disposable target, our dear forum poster. He got kicked and could well have retaliated if he weren't already feeling dumb for not taking the shortest route and getting turned around.

Keep these ****ers in line and defend yourselves. I'm growing tired of having to do double-work to protect my dignity because of how many asskissers are out driving around.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> yeah, so what if she had a right to become upset?
> the pax has NO RIGHT to verbally abuse a driver. Those were frustrations and bad feelings imported from other areas of her life and dumped onto a weak and disposable target, our dear forum poster. He got kicked and could well have retaliated if he weren't already feeling dumb for not taking the shortest route and getting turned around.


She started abusing him, if you can call it abuse, only when he got in his car and pretended to be a Taxi driver.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Your mistake was not putting the address or name of the hotel in your GPS "if you did not know how to get there, you should have taken 30 seconds and put it into Google maps, the hotel name is all you need", when you want to play Taxi driver you need to know where you are going before actually putting the car into drive "these are paying customers, not your friends, and you are running a business" . The pax should have every right to be upset.


I'm going 50/50 on this one. Rider should know what they are paying for. If she didn't want to "have to explain to driver the route", just put in the address herself. It takes a few seconds.

Driver could learn from this and type in location. But with Uber we don't know destination until hitting the "Start" button. Also, and especially with San Francisco (I'm guessing), having a safe place to park, get PAX in vehicle, and have time to type in the destination might be bordering impossible for the Driver.

So I'm going back on my 50/50 in San Francisco. PAX should just type in the destination.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> She started abusing him, if you can call it abuse, only when he got in his car and pretended to be a Taxi driver.


A stranger raises their voice and berates you in your private car, and you don't call that abuse? Answer this question please. It doesn't matter that they are paying you. It absolutely does not matter, they are paying you for a ride, not an abusive marriage.
And then tell me if we get paid to absorb abuse, or if we can walk.

The reality is that by the estimate of demanding passengers, very few of you know your cities. Your rating is good but that doesn't mean your pax don't consider you shitheads with no city knowledge because you always plug it in and don't wear a bowler.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

You could also just fare adjust $0.25 - 0.50 for missing the street or tell the PAX, sorry for that, don't worry about tipping me this time.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

SydX said:


> So when you have a bad day:
> Do you take it out on others??
> Do you ***** n whine??
> Do you act that you above everyone else??
> Do you treat people with disrespect & with a bad attitude??


 What is this an interrogation?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

doyousensehumor said:


> Maybe some of you are just venting.. but many people we pick up are having a bad day.
> 
> Maybe as a driver You can't make it better, but you can keep their day from being worse... Better than yelling back at them.


 or you could say "there, there"


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I had one try it with me too, she failed to put her destination in. Instead she just told me an address I typed it in but it was incorrect and put us a street past where she needed so I had to go a block around. She said to me "this isn't the normal way" in a snarky tone which I replied "nope but you knew the address and didn't type it in expecting me to know it, next time put it in yourself to ensure it is correct." I was nice about it and still got 5 stars and a tip from her.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Wanna be Taxi drivers, with no social skills to speak of, classic.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Wanna be Taxi drivers, with no social skills to speak of, classic.


My other job is field marketing which is going up to people and getting them to trust me enough to get a scan and picture of their drivers license in the span of 3 minutes, trust me my social skills are better than most.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SCdave said:


> You could also just fare adjust $0.25 - 0.50 for missing the street or tell the PAX, sorry for that, don't worry about tipping me this time.


I'm gonna try the don't worry about tipping line if I get a chance. Makes me want to make a wrong turn just to try it out.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I'd like to see a title "2nd or 3rd experience".


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

troubleinrivercity said:


> A stranger raises their voice and berates you in your private car, and you don't call that abuse? Answer this question please. It doesn't matter that they are paying you. It absolutely does not matter, they are paying you for a ride, not an abusive marriage.
> And then tell me if we get paid to absorb abuse, or if we can walk.
> 
> The reality is that by the estimate of demanding passengers, very few of you know your cities. Your rating is good but that doesn't mean your pax don't consider you shitheads with no city knowledge because you always plug it in and don't wear a bowler.


My father told me to NEVER! let someone berate & abuse you in your own home. As far as I'm concerned that applies to my car as well and I don't care if they're paying for the ride.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Don't know where it is?
No mater what, do not start to drive before
you find the exact location on your GPS.
It's so much better to have a little delay at the beginning of the trip
then to make mistakes during the trip.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

I have had similar riders who were extremely rude. It's a rare bunch but they do appear at times. 
I do not think it is worth the low rating to deal with them. Try to get a sense early on whether they are in a bad mood and cancel before you even begin if you think it best.
Otherwise, if the ride already began, drive to a well lit gas station / 711, etc that is open and let them out and cancel the ride. 
They can call someone else to pick them up from there.

Depending on the level of seriousness, I would even report a "Serious Issue with Rider" from the Uber driver app and describe the situation.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Don't know where it is?
> No mater what, do not start to drive before
> you find the exact location on your GPS.
> It's so much better to have a little delay at the beginning of the trip
> then to make mistakes during the trip.


I always tell my riders that the per minute rate is FAR cheaper than the per mile rate, so take the moment to get your bearing before adding mileage.

Of course, if you haven't started the trip, it is costing them nothing anyways.


----------



## Drivingmecrazy (Oct 21, 2014)

Western Warrior said:


> I usually tell a pax to request another driver if they call and asked where I am. But yesterday I went against my better judgement and picked up this ***** who called me a minute after she requested. She complained about my speed even though I was doing the speed limit. About hitting a dip in the intersection and this and that. She must have given me a 1 rating and I'm still kicking myself for accepting this *****. Its so important to gauge a shit ass pax prior to starting the ride.


If I get a call from a passenger immediately after request asking "Where are you?" or "I'm in a hurry" I immediately cancel that request. You are setting yourself up for a bad experience and a low rating if you pick that passenger up.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Drivingmecrazy said:


> If I get a call from a passenger immediately after request asking "Where are you?" or "I'm in a hurry" I immediately cancel that request. You are setting yourself up for a bad experience and a low rating if you pick that passenger up.


Best advice!! The key buzz words "where are you, im in a hurry" are dead giveaways.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I'd like to see a title "2nd or 3rd experience".


Plenty of us have had those.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

Drivingmecrazy said:


> If I get a call from a passenger immediately after request asking "Where are you?" or "I'm in a hurry" I immediately cancel that request. You are setting yourself up for a bad experience and a low rating if you pick that passenger up.


Every time without a doubt you'll get a 1 rating from that pax.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

I am green as grass. When the PAX doesn't know the address I use Google maps voice, or just Google voice like I did before I started driving for Uber. I just talk into the Jabra earpiece I wear, and use Google maps. It has worked for me, and I have only a little over 100 trips. 
That being said I have already been flustered by PAX. I resolved it by telling them I was ending the charges, and the rest of the ride was free. I only did that twice, and both were on my first day, but it worked. Neither dinged me. People like saving money.


----------

